# Fast rough-ins!



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

What do you do to put things in 5th gear during the rough in?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Crank fast paced music and just go to town. Avoid the small talk bull**** too


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

What your feelings about cocaine?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> What your feelings about cocaine?


 :lol: :lol:

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> What your feelings about cocaine?


Crack with Angel dust works well....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Measure each stud so every hole lines up perfectly with the rest of 'em.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_anyone _can zip around, production incorporates speed with a solid plan, no q's asked methods, and a clear job site to make it happen

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Redbull baby, Redbull..... Setup multiple reels for pulling home runs, preferably attached to the vehicle so you don't have to do much material handling. I used to do this thing on drywall stilts where I had a helper work flat on the ground while I pulled thru the floor joists of the floor above. If you do enough of the same floor plan as in trac housing and the carpenter's repeat the framing the same from unit to unit, you can prefab your runs and tag em in your shop as to where they fit in the system. Then hire a monkey to get it in for you. Wire lube is you buddy on housewiring, but I hardly see anybody other than myself using it much. I use the gallon size pails and have lots of rags to clean up with. Bring a leafblower onto the job to deal with the wood crumbs you make drilling. By new drill bits frequently, or have your same ones sharpened often. But all things said, a crappy run job site from the GC's end will ruin all good planning.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Wire lube is you buddy on housewiring, but I hardly see anybody other than myself using it much. I use the gallon size pails and have lots of rags to clean up with.


??? 

'splain Mac..... _(might be a good one)_

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> ???
> 
> 'splain Mac..... _(might be a good one)_
> 
> ~CS~



Well Steve, not much to explain, but here goes- Wire lub reduces the friction of dragging cable thru drilled holes, especially multiple cables going thru one drilled hole (gasp). That is about the only time I really use it (often) as multi cable runs thru holes is my schtik. And same goes for running interior runs of ser to feed subpanels.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Well Steve, not much to explain, but here goes- Wire lub reduces the friction of dragging cable thru drilled holes, especially multiple cables going thru one drilled hole (gasp). That is about the only time I really use it (often) as multi cable runs thru holes is my schtik. And same goes for running interior runs of ser to feed subpanels.


Why not drill 7/8" holes? Easy pulling for even 2 cables, and that size also allows for 8/3 (stove cable).
We use the same size hole for everything including all the LV, Cat6 and RG6


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

wcord said:


> Why not drill 7/8" holes? Easy pulling for even 2 cables, and that size also allows for 8/3 (stove cable).
> We use the same size hole for everything including all the LV, Cat6 and RG6[/QUOTE
> 
> I do that. I haul ass when inclined. last few years I am not so inclined.....
> ...


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

We are company of four and we did four rough-ins this week. All over 2200 living. Early mornings and late nights


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Well Steve, not much to explain, but here goes- Wire lub reduces the friction of dragging cable thru drilled holes, especially multiple cables going thru one drilled hole (gasp). That is about the only time I really use it (often) as multi cable runs thru holes is my schtik. And same goes for running interior runs of ser to feed subpanels.


'k Mac

so how's it applied?

to the wire, or the hole?

~CS~


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Have supply house deliver needed material. That way you can get to job site early. Not waiting for your turn at the supply house. That way you can start marking out, drilling holes, nailing on boxes and running what ever you have already in your truck like cans heat light vents ect. If you have a good supply house they should be there with in an hour


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Making sure everyone knows what they are responsible for. We hare one person running feeds, one jumping out rooms, one nailing on boxes and tacking down, and one one lights


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I do that. I haul ass when inclined. last few years I am not so inclined.....

Lube speeds you up, try it .[/quote]

I can relate to that


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> 'k Mac
> 
> so how's it applied?
> 
> ...


Dip cable end into bucket of goo. Smear with back hand while pushing cable into holes using other hand.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Order your guys pizza. That way they won't leave for lunch and be gone for an hour. $20.00 isn't much money. This also allows you to have some time to plan the rest of the day with your guys while they eat. See if anyone has any issues or material they are lacking before they run out.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

And don't hire smokers lol


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*smoke*



Theriot said:


> And don't hire smokers lol


Try paying them flat rate for a task and watch how much less they smoke


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I haul ass when inclined. last few years I am not so inclined.....


I haven't been so inclined for a few years now. 

Back in my prime though... (but that's what everyone says, huh)


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I tell my guys you ate on your own time you S--t on your time.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Theriot said:


> And don't hire smokers lol


Aw hell in a rough its called multitasking. Two hands working mouth holds cigarette. But I want to say I have pretty much quit. 

It's basically controlled chaos in my opinion everyone needs to know where to start and finish and all the in-between stuff. Also when you have an in sync group or even two people it becomes almost robotic. 
Box, drill, pull HRs, pull branch circuits, tie in and KP. Roll roll roll. 
Also little things like a few extra minutes at lunch or let them leave a few minutes early sometimes if the production is there.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

whats considered fast? I dont take breaks or a lunch, I spend maybe 10 - 15 (a day) minutes max drinking water and having a smoke. I like to finish upstairs completely first, then downstairs, hr's last. This last house im wiring has gone pretty good, minus the plumbers and hvac guys bs'ing all the time.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Leave cell phones in the truck


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

cell phones not allowed on site


----------



## redseal (Sep 22, 2010)

That was my life working for someone else... Go, go,go all day every day and then some. Damn I was fast!!! Make some other guy rich$$$. F-that, love my life now, no stress, work at a steady rate and make 4x more than I did for that slave driver!!

Screw you guys who make your employees work like dogs so you can sit in your office all day and play the computer!! Im a electrical contractor, and have got so much work from my previous employer cuz he was a azz, and the builders liked my work not his shop.

Ill take quality over speed any day, your wives feel the same way Im sure!!

:thumbup::laughing::thumbup::laughing::no:


----------



## redseal (Sep 22, 2010)

Theriot said:


> I tell my guys you ate on your own time you S--t on your time.


Wow you sound tuff!! Big balls and all.... Conractors like you are gonna get f-ed when the economy turns around and employees have a choice where to work.

All of a sudden guys wont want to work for the poop police, and your going to have that reputation as an a-hole employeer.

Us contractors have it good now,(can pay anywage, etc) but times will change again where you cant find quality help to keep up with the work load. Hope your ego was worth it.

Yes I am a Contractor, and would never do something like that!!!!!


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I expect my guys to work just as hard as me. I'll never ask them to do anything I wouldn't or haven't done myself. I'm not behind a computer I'm working right next to them all day than some after they go home. If you can afford to pay your guys for just working at what pace they want than that's great. I have to be competitive. Doesn't mean less quality just means I have to work harder. I agree the cell phones get out of hand if you let them. They have the whole weekend off and Monday is the day they have to call direct tv, call for tire prices or call their girlfriend to argue about who's turn it is to feed the dog.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

How dare I teach some of these kids a little work ethic. I'm such a tyrant.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Proper prep makes for fast work.

Step #1 is: Have a plan. Know ahead of time where the wires will be run.
Step #2: Follow the plan.

Other points to ponder:
A) Set up ahead of time. Have your workbench, parts inventory, ladders, etc. in place and ready to go. Support equipment makes a big difference. For example, attic work is a breeze if you lay down boards rather than try to straddle the trusses. 

B) Get the crap out of the way. Stumbling over and working around everyone elses' trash and materials takes time.

C) Consider "mass production" methods. For example, running a string will let you drill all the holes in a wall at once, and the straight line-up will make the wire pulls a joy.

D) Another approach is the 'location' plan. That is, have one guy working in the crawl space, while another feeds him tools and materials as he needs them.

E) Look at it as it being your job to keep everyone working. That means you fetch parts, remove trash, and do whatever you can to make it easier for them to work.

F) Don't ignore the 'creature comforts.' Simply blocking open windows to keep out the wind, providing plenty of light, and heating the place to a nice, warm 40 degrees does wonders for productivity. So does having a working toilet on the site.

G) Have the RIGHT stuff. Sure, I can 'make do' with my little hammer drill, but even a small rotohammer will let me make that hole in a heartbeat. I CAN spend all day banging in a ground rod with a sledge, but a real demo hammer will make that a 15-minute job. The same goes for parts: I can back-clamp receptacles and snap into Wagos a lot quicker than I can wrap screws and twist wires. Finally,

H) Scheduling. I can get a lot more done when I can work in peace, without tripping over every other trade. Maybe I should 'work nights,' or at least juggle my schedule some. There's no reason I HAVE to take lunch at the same time as the other guys.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

BBQ said:


> What your feelings about cocaine?


 You get half as much done twice as fast

Pete


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Make damn sure you have everything you need....!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Measure each stud so every hole lines up perfectly with the rest of 'em.


That's how the hacks do it, one end of the room mark.

Other end of the room mark.

Chalk-line snap.

BAM done


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I know that this is coming from a former house rat but when I'm drilling if my holes are not exactly straight BFD unless it's an unfinished area and even then it's mostly by eye.
Yes I know I'm a hack.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I worry more about the boxes being even, especially on countertops or whether my cans are all in a line. Whether my holes are drilled perfectly level doesn't really concern me that much. Exposed gets more effort, but what it looks like on finish is what is important.


----------



## EIR (Sep 16, 2011)

we run a three man crew that have worked together for 5 years 90% of our work is new construction everybody knows their job. have all material on the job,#1 ceiling boxes,smokes,bath vents,cans,atiic pulling home runs,pull rooms,tvs and phones,splices receps #2 lay out,drill out, hang panel,feed and catch home runs,tvs and phones,pull rooms,splice panel and switches#3 box out,pull rooms,splice switches and cans vents.all staple entire job that works well for us


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

EIR said:


> we run a three man crew that have worked together for 5 years 90% of our work is new construction everybody knows their job. have all material on the job,#1 ceiling boxes,smokes,bath vents,cans,atiic pulling home runs,pull rooms,tvs and phones,splices receps #2 lay out,drill out, hang panel,feed and catch home runs,tvs and phones,pull rooms,splice panel and switches#3 box out,pull rooms,splice switches and cans vents.all staple entire job that works well for us


I couldn't do the same sh!t .. day in / day out. I need to troubleshoot.
Today, HO changed outlets, and now the lightswitch did nothing.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

coffee break , take 5 , the faster you want to go , the more stupid mistake we'll make and over all will cost us more .


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

A simple yet extremely overlooked tool is a set of drywall Stilts. I can nearly cut my time in half on most installs that would normally require a 6' ladder.


----------

